# Happy Thanksgiving



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just wanted to wish all a happy and healthy Thanksgiving and if you get out to fish let me know I've packed it in for the year and starting to get the tackle ready for next year, but I will be here hoping someone is still fishing.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving to you an yours David an all my northern friends. Heading to th OBX to try an get me a striper or two.  

Clay


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey coco,belated but hope yours was a good one. I'm going to try Friday AI, and if all goes well, might head a bit south.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

